# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Volumen de agua útil

## Shylbia

En los datos que da Embalses.net de agua embalsada y de capacidad de un embalse determinado...

¿Se tiene en cuenta el volumen útil? Es decir, ¿la capacidad que se da se corresponde con el volumen útil?

Es que estoy leyendo por ahí que el volumen NO útil de un embalse suele ser un tercio...

Sobre el embalse que estoy estudiando he leído que tiene una capacidad de 109, y en Embalses.net pone 105. ¿Serían sólo 4 hm3 de volumen no útil? ¿O es que mis fuentes son incorrectas y debería haber leído 105 de capacidad?

A ver si me podeis ayudar.

Gracias de antemano y saludos!!

----------


## REEGE

Hola Shylbia, espero que ésto pueda ayudarte algo!!
http://www.loseskakeados.com/joomla/...163/Itemid,96/
Día tras día y más en años de avenidas, lo normal es que la capacidad de un embalse disminuya, son muchos los sedimentos y arrastres que tienen...
De todas formas creo que en las diferentes páginas de nuestros embalses, la capacidad que nos ponen es la total, ya que es imposible saber el volumen que esos sedimentos van restando al embalse.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Los datos de embalses.net son copia directa de los oficiales que se muestran en la web del ministerio correspondiente y esos son los datos de capacidad y volumen máximo normal.

En cuanto al volúmen muerto de los embalses, me parece muy exagerado decir que es un tercio. En algunos será así, pero en otros no, seguro. Y lo digo tan tajantemente pues sé de buena tinta que hay embalses en los que el volumen muerto es de alrededor del 1%. Por ejemplo, el embalse de Ulldecona, en Castellón tiene una capacidad de ~11 Hm3 (10.94 según el SAIH CHJ) y el embalse muerto ronda los 0.1 Hm3, l oque da un volumen útil de 10.93 Hm3


Para tener la certeza sobre los datos de capacidad máxima y demás de un embalse, puedes dirigirte a la web de la CH correspondiente, a la web del MAGRAMA o a la web de la SEPREM. Pero te aviso que encontrar aquí un embalse determinado, puede ser complicado (si no la han modificad desde mi última visita).

----------


## arnau

Totalmente de acuerdo con Luján. El volumen muerto de un embalse no sigue ningún tipo de norma, depende del diseño de la presa, y suele ser bastante menor a un tercio. 

De todas maneras, hay que tener cuidado con lo que se toma como volumen muerto: es habitual que las presas tengan diferentes tomas y desagües a distinta cota, con lo que lo que para una toma es volumen muerto, para otra no lo es. Por ejemplo, cuando hay central a pie de presa, las tomas suelen estar bastante altas para evitar que las turbinas cojan sedimentos, pero los desagües de fondo están casi simepre más bajos. Con ello, hay una parte del embalse, la situada entre las dos, que a pesar de ser no útil para la central, sí puede serlo para un canal que tome las aguas justo aguas abajo de la presa.

----------

